# My first Bolens



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I'm officially hooked. Decided I'm going to try to clean up this ol 824. Not in bad shape for 50 bucks. Engine runs but hunts at full throttle. Augers are not frozen to shaft. But one wheel is frozen to shaft. Headlight with on- off switch. Heated grips that work. HD gearcase that is leaking. Luckily PO did keep topping it off. Bucket has some rust spots that need attention. And last but not least. The dreaded overly priced poly wheel bushing. On second thought what did I just get myself into.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

looks real good.

 Al


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And so it begins


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh you know it. First order of business is painting the bucket. I want the paint to be well cured before the first use. Im thinking Por 15 inside of bucket and auto paint on exterior. How long should full cure time be at room temp. Im guessing about 30 days right? I still haven't pulled the trigger on the poly bushing. Was trying to weasel my way out, but can't find a decent option.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well got my wheel bushings in. This blower had some extremely hard to remove bearings and shafts. After beating and pulling off the impeller shaft pulley it was damaged beyond use. I want to increase the impeller speed. I am confused as to what I need to get for an impeller pulley. It measures 7 inches round now. Do I go to 8 or 6inches to increase the speed. Will the 1 inch even make a difference?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Engine rpm * engine pulley diameter / impeller pulley diameter = impeller rpm.

Common example: 3600 x 3 / 9 = 1200.

In general, people change the size of the pulley on the engine since that is easier and cheaper. In your case if your larger one is already damaged I guess that needs replaced anyway.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

guilateen02 said:


> Oh you know it. First order of business is painting the bucket. I want the paint to be well cured before the first use. Im thinking Por 15 inside of bucket and auto paint on exterior. How long should full cure time be at room temp. Im guessing about 30 days right? I still haven't pulled the trigger on the poly bushing. Was trying to weasel my way out, but can't find a decent option.


 the dry time on por-15 is 3 days.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

guilateen02 said:


> Well got my wheel bushings in. This blower had some extremely hard to remove bearings and shafts. After beating and pulling off the impeller shaft pulley it was damaged beyond use. I want to increase the impeller speed. I am confused as to what I need to get for an impeller pulley. It measures 7 inches round now. Do I go to 8 or 6inches to increase the speed. Will the 1 inch even make a difference?


The impeller shaft pulley needs to get smaller to make it go faster, assuming that the engine pulley stays the same. You probably have to change the belt for something about 1/2 to 1" shorter, depending on how much slack you have now when the clutch is released, and how much travel the clutch has to bring tension onto the belt. Make sure you get a pulley with the same groove width as you have now so the belt will fit it properly.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. Por 15 it is. I'm thinking of going from a 7 to a 5 in pulley on the Auger/ Impeller shaft. Stock configuration at engine 3600 rpm puts it at 1200 rpm impeller speed. I believe max torque on the hm80 is achieved at 3200 rpm, so that will be my set throttle. Drop down to a 5 inch should set me at 1650 rpm impeller speed. Hope all goes well. Any tips or advice would be highly appreciated since this is my first pulley mod.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Got my butt in gear today after seeing db130 Bolens. Got all new bearing and bushings installed. Finished the paint work. Fixed bent auger. Installed poly skids. Installed the 5 inch pulley.New 2 in x3/16 scraper bar. This machine should be better than new when done. Just needs a new auger belt and deciding on the chute.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like you have an Ariens tall chute. Does it fit on the Bolens?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes a direct fit. I stayed with the worm drive so no mods are necessary.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

guilateen02 said:


> I believe max torque on the hm80 is achieved at 3200 rpm, so that will be my set throttle.


For what it's worth... running the engine a little above max torque RPM is a good thing!

If you run it around the usual speed, meaning 3600 RPM, and it starts to bog down, as RPM decreases the torque will increase which will help to keep the engine from bogging down more.

If you run it right at max torque RPM and it starts to bog down, it'll lose torque as the RPM drops and be more likely to stall.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes Elaw good point. But the load that causes rpm drop at 3600 wouldn't be a concern at 3200 rpm right? The engine should breeze right through it without bogging. Im pretty sure the vertical shaft versions on RER Snappers and other tractors where recommended for 3200 rpm.They are well known for cutting thick grass and not stalling out. I think the 3600 max is more for impeller speed which I counter acted with the smaller pulley. I think my theory will work. Glad to hear any inputs or opinions on this.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That's good to know that the Ariens chute is a direct fit. I happen to have a spare 19" Ariens chute (same as yours). I'll have to do a comparo with the taller chute from the green bucket.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well db this is how it sits. It doesn't have the angle like the one from your green Bolens. I wonder if that angle you have will help or hurt your throwing distance.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks good!  Which color code did you use to spray the Ariens chute?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ford Red Implement paint from TSC or the Ford Red VHT engines paint from auto zone was pretty much an exact match. Cant confirm on any other brands.


----------

